# DF: Kawajiri On The Melendez Loss: "I Didnt Lose That Fight"



## Clark Kent (Nov 10, 2010)

*Kawajiri On The Melendez Loss: "I Didnt Lose That Fight"
By snakerattle79 - 11-10-2010 08:06 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

BUDDHASPORT.COM - MMA News, Workouts, Techniques, Videos, and more. - Exclusive Tatsuya Kawajiri Interview: Dream Crusher

Dave Herbert: How has the ankle recovered since the Aoki fight? Are back to training 100%?

Crusher: I am back to training hard now, but we are being careful as to avoid another injury. I will be 100% soon.

DH: Is there still bad blood between you and Shinya?

Crusher: We were not on bad terms originally. So after the fight, we talked and we still respect each other.

DH: What was your mentality after the loss to Aoki?

Crusher: The loss was certainly disappointing for me. But I think I can only dispel this feeling by winning my next fight, so Im focusing on that right now.

DH: Has Dream offered you any opponents for your return?

Crusher: Nothing has come up yet as of now.

DH: Is there anyone in particular you want to fight?

Crusher: I want a strong fighter. A fighter from Strikeforce would be welcome.

DH: American Top Team fighter Jorge Masvidal has recently signed to Strikeforce. I speak with him often. He tells me his dream fight is you.  His exact words are that he admires the way you fight and thinks his style matches up well with yours. He said he would fight you in a ring or cage, Strikeforce or Dream. What are your thoughts on this fight?

Crusher: Let's do it! He is a great fighter and it would be a good match. If there is an offer to fight him, I would love to take that offer.

DH: Your popularity has grown in the US and you have a fairly large following now. Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker told me recently he wants you to fight in Strikeforce and that it looks good for early next year. Are your feelings on fighting in the states still the same?

Crusher: Im very interested in fighting in the US. I am waiting for a good offer to come along.

DH: Coker said he wants you to face Josh Thomson. How do you feel about that fight?

Crusher: That is another good fight. We have styles that make for a good fight.

DH: Have you ever competed in the cage before? If not, do you feel that fighting in a cage would affect your performance?

Crusher: I have never fought in cage before but I think fighting in the cage with elbows allowed really suits my style.

DH: Many believe you won the fight against Gilbert Melendez at Pride Shockwave 2006. It is rumored that he will make an appearance on the New Years Eve card, possibly against Aoki. Do you feel you deserve the rematch over Aoki?

Crusher: I too think that I didnt lose that fight. If I were given the opportunity, I would definitely want to fight Gilbert again.

DH: What is the origin of your nickname, Crusher? It is one of my favorites.

Crusher: One of the TV staff which was broadcasting Shooto gave me the nickname. It comes from the image of completely destroying your opponent.

DH: Your fight with Eddie Alvarez is one of the greatest ever. Do you want the rematch?

Crusher: Yes, I Definitely want that rematch. The loss against Eddie made me reinvent myself as a fighter. I would like to fight him again and I want to assure that I have improved from the loss.

DH: Eddie just fought Roger Huerta in a super fight for Bellator? Did you see it?

Crusher: Yes I saw it. I wanted him to win and he performed very well. Congrats to Eddie.

DH: How about Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard?

Crusher: I'm not big on predictions. For this fight I think wresting will determine the result.

DH: Josh Thomson fought JZ Cavalcante over the weekend. The decision went to Thomson despite JZ winning the 1st & 3rd rounds. Did you see the fight? If so, who do you believe won?

Crusher: I have seen this fight. It seems to me that JZ was advantageous. It was very close but I think he won the fight.

DH: Who is your favorite fighter to watch?

Crusher: I really like watching Hiroyuki Takaya and Ryo Chonans fights.

DH: Last question, if you could pick a camp in the US to cross train with, which one would you pick?

Crusher: Id like to train with Greg Jacksons or AKA. It would be nice to test myself against UFC fighters in training.


Read More...


----------

